# Multitools



## yclo (Nov 22, 2001)

What is your favorite multitool? (You must have at least one




)

Leatherman? Gerber? SOG?

YC


----------



## shootist16 (Nov 22, 2001)

I started out with the Leatherman Supertool and it is still my favorite. As a matter of fact I have a Supertool 200 on the way.


----------



## Tree (Nov 22, 2001)

I use the Craftsman Pro multitool. It's a little bigger than most. Unfortunately I can't find a holster that will fit it and a flashlight/torch.


----------



## Artie Choke (Nov 22, 2001)

My SAK goes wherever I go:






This is almost it, except I have a phillips screwdriver instead of the corkscrew. They don't seem to make this model any more. I also have a leatherman in my backpack.


----------



## yclo (Nov 22, 2001)

You mean this one?





YC


----------



## Artie Choke (Nov 22, 2001)

That's it! Where did you see it?


----------



## yclo (Nov 22, 2001)

It's called super tinker, just do a search and you'll find lot of links.

YC


----------



## Tree (Nov 22, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by yclo:
*It's called super tinker, just do a search and you'll find lot of links.

YC*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I had one of those on my keychain for several years . It went with me everywhere. When I started to use it for work I broke a couple of them, so I got the craftsman for work and sadly never replaced the broken "super tinker" (did not know that's what it was called). Been itchin for an everyday carry tool since.

Thinking of something like this.


----------



## Unicorn (Nov 27, 2001)

I've been carrying a SOG power plier (the one with the gear like pivot), but recently bought a Gerber Legend 800 because it has replaceable three sided wire cutter, and I want to be able to cut concertina wire. It's that coiled wire kind of like razor-wire that the military uses. It has a hard steel core and damages the wire cutter of every multitool I've ever seen used to cut it. Gerber also has the best scissors I've seen on a tool. I had problems with my Leatherman PST II. Unfortunately after I bought the Gerber I realized that it has aluminum handles, and am worried about it's durability, especially during hard use, cutting concertina for example. Otherwise it's a great tool.


----------



## Tree (Nov 27, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Unicorn:
* I want to be able to cut concertina wire. It's that coiled wire kind of like razor-wire that the military uses. It has a hard steel core and damages the wire cutter of every multitool I've ever seen used to cut it. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm not sure if it's a similar type of wire, but my craftsman pro multitool (see earlier post) can cut through a steel safty cable that's a little over 1/8 inch thick without damage to the multitool. It uses a different type of wire cutting method than most. It can also cut through thin sheet metal straps quite easily. I have cut a lot with it that other multitools can not and it does not show much wear. The only down side is that the cutting area is small, I measured 3/16 of an inch. 

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Unicorn:
* Gerber also has the best scissors I've seen on a tool. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The craftsman does not have any scissors unfortunately.





The best thing about it is when it does show some wear (I bent the locking mechanism for the knives) just bring it back to Sears and they swap it out for a new one.


----------



## aso (Nov 27, 2001)

Favorite multitools(in order):

1) SOG PowerLock
2) SWISSTECH Utili-Key
3) Gerber 650 Multitool


----------



## Tree (Nov 27, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by aso:
*Favorite multitools(in order):

1) SOG PowerLock
2) SWISSTECH Utili-Key
3) Gerber 650 Multitool*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey aso, do you use the Utili-key a lot? Is it durable and easy to use? I was thinking about getting one as an everyday carry on my keychain.


----------



## aso (Nov 28, 2001)

Tree

I love the SWISSTECH. I constantly use the microdrivers and bottlecap opener




Just use your nails to grab the knife blade (there's a groove) and screwdriver to open it up . It gets a little scatched up from
being in your pocket with your keys, but that's expected, otherwise very durable.


----------



## Tree (Nov 28, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by aso:
*Tree

I love the SWISSTECH. I constantly use the microdrivers and bottlecap opener




Just use your nails to grab the knife blade (there's a groove) and screwdriver to open it up . It gets a little scatched up from
being in your pocket with your keys, but that's expected, otherwise very durable.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Awesome!! I'll add that to my christmas orders.





Thanks


----------



## cave dave (Nov 28, 2001)

For a couple more bucks I prefer this over the swiss tech. Even though it lacks the cool value, the blade is much sharper.





Victorinox Manager II Features: 2.28 inch closed, Small blade, Scissors, Nail file with screwdriver tip, Cap lifter with magnetic Phillips screwdriver tip & wirestripper, Tweezers, Retractable ball point pen.

The pen comes in handy, and the phillips works on the small screws of a Photon II light. I have the "midnight Manager" version that has a Red LED that's to dim to be of much value.


----------



## aso (Nov 28, 2001)

The coolness factor was the initial reason for getting the swisstech(got the TiNi version)


----------



## SPECIALIST (Dec 1, 2001)

Dont get the SOG PARATOOL, it sucks. I really like the sog Power Pliers, and would have bought them instead if i could go back about 2 years.


----------



## sunspot (Dec 3, 2001)

Hey folks. Check out this Multi-tool from schrade. It's called i-QUIP. web page


----------



## Adam S. (Dec 3, 2001)

I used to carry the SOG paratool (not too great,now in glove box) but now I carry a Leatherman Wave and I love it.



I found that I used the knife more often than the pliers and the Wave is great for this, you can open and close two different locking blades with one hand.


----------



## funk (Dec 5, 2001)

The Victorinox swiss tool is great...... the best feature is that you do not have to open the unit in order to access the various tools - and despite rumors - the blades stay tight and fixed when not in use....... the quality of each tool is very high, and the ease of use is what I like.


----------



## Frank (Dec 9, 2001)

Tree, that Craftsman looks like a Schrade Tough Tool. I was at Home Depot and they have a specially packaged Tough Tool and a mini Maglite. The sheath had loops on it for the light. You might try the Schrade website.


----------



## Tree (Dec 9, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Frank:
* I was at Home Depot and they have a specially packaged Tough Tool and a mini Maglite. The sheath had loops on it for the light. You might try the Schrade website.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks Frank






After seeing your post I searched and found the item at the Home Depot web site. 




It says it comes with a Mag AAA. I was hoping to find one that held an E2



. Right now I don't own either light so I can't compare them, but I would guess the E2 is slightly larger than the Mag AAA. I plan on getting the new E2e when it is available. 

This might be getting a little off subject, but since I did the previous post I have found these made by Ripoffs.
Model# CO-73




Model# C0-80





If anyone else has these models, do they fit an E2 and a large multitool?

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Frank:
* Tree, that Craftsman looks like a Schrade Tough Tool. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Your right they look a lot alike. I just went on the Sears web site and searched for Schrade. The Craftsman Pro-Multitool came up and no Schrade multitool was to be found even though I have seen them at Sears. So I guess they are more similar than I thought.


----------



## aso (Dec 10, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Frank:
*...Craftsman looks like a Schrade Tough Tool...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Its a Schrade Tough Tool ST5. I don't think it's available as a Schrade in the U.S.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 13, 2001)

The Vistorinox Swisstool is far and away the best finished, most robust multitool in my inventory. But,because it is so heavy, I no longer carry it.

The two that are in my briefcase are the Leatherman Wave and Crunch. Between them, I have a literal toolbox available to me. I especially like the Wave because of the ergonomics and the one-handed opening of the clip-point blade.


----------



## funk (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree about the swiss tool - I usually carry the Wave as well - I sometimes carry Gerber ( cheesy construction) but lite weight and the slide/wrist snap opening for one handed use is convenient and impresses the chicks (definite cool factor)..... Plus fiskar scissors and blade. 

I guess the truth is that non are perfect - they are all circling around it.
I have a Juice on order - anyone else have one???


----------



## Klaus (Dec 15, 2001)

I initially used the original Leatherman PST - moved on to the PST II (still own that one) - upgraded to the BuckTool later (still in use too) and lately got the Swisstool - which by far is the best yet in terms of quality and craftmanship - but as written above its really heavy - more to be compared against a Leatherman SuperTools or such.

No Wave yet but on my next US trip ......

Klaus


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 4, 2002)

I had a Gerber and learned to hate it (the one without locking blades that pinched the palm of your hand every time you used it). The best thing was the really cool GAO (Gravity Aided Opening).

Now I usually wear a BuckTool. It works fine for me, and, to be honest, if I have *real* work to do I take a *real* tool from my fairly well assorted workshop.

Jeremy


----------

